

Ask HN: I am bidding for government work – want to see my answers? - lifeisstillgood

I am trying to step into public sector open source development, because it is a Good Thing (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oss4gov.org&#x2F;manifesto)<p>I have actually got to the point of almost joining a Framework agreement (that is I <i>might</i> get some crumbs off a 200M UKP table).<p>I am bored stiff answering questions like the below, <i>but they are still important questions</i><p>And like patio11 has to explain how he meets some Health Data IT standards, in the UK we have to  explain the same stuff.<p>It struck me that I would love to crib off patio11&#x27;s stuff, but he has not published his answers (probably sensibly), but ... would it be worth putting up some blog posts with the journey through ISO 3000 ?<p>An example question
```
 [AQC2] You must provide a written response to  
 AQC2 to evidence the following:<p>Your procedures for putting in place an appropriate disaster recovery plan and control measures that will meet the business continuity needs of contracting bodies.<p>Response Guidance<p>Questions AQC1, AQC2, AQC3, AQC4 and AQC5 seek to understand the Potential Provider’s approach to disaster recovery and business continuity.<p>This requirement is essential in the successful operation of the Framework Agreement and any Call-Offs. Therefore if your response to any Section C question achieves a ‘Fail’ ...<p>Max word count per question response – [300] words.```
======
chrisbennet
You might want to reformat your post.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Thanks.

